

Are there successful oversized entrepreneurs? - perrocontodo

Someone like Reid Hoffman or Gabe Newell would fit the bill, but I&#x27;m of the opinion that they&#x27;re more the exception than the rule. There&#x27;s no doubt physical activity affects mental processes, usually in a positive way. I wonder if this translates to the entrepreneurship world as well.
======
AnEro
I was just reading a book last week on working memory (can't remember the name
for the life of me), saying that remaining active helps working memory
tremendously. They found that running while bare foot was the best way to
increase working memory.

